# Csak Ugy Mondom



## Pufi (2005 November 25)

*A sógoroknál népbetegséggé vált az alkoholizmus




<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>addToShelf("20051124alkoholizmus","A sógoroknál népbetegséggé vált az alkoholizmus","/vilag/20051124alkoholizmus.aspx?s=hk");</SCRIPT> *

Igazi népbetegséggé vált a 8,2 milliós Ausztriában az alkoholizmus: a lakosság 5 százaléka - azaz 330 ezer osztrák - már alkoholfüggővé vált, a különféle mértékű alkoholproblémákkal küszködők száma pedig már 870 ezer. Az alkoholizmus elleni küzdelem és a megelőzés leghatékonyabb eszköze lehetne az áremelés. 
Michael Michalek egyetemi professzor csütörtökön, a 7. osztrák megelőzési konferencián elhangzott előadásában hozta nyilvánosságra az adatokat, és felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy az ital ma már ugyanolyan "népdroggá" vált Ausztriában, mint a dohányzás, és nagyon komoly halálozási veszélyt is jelent. A statisztikai összesítések szerint az osztrák alkoholisták átlagéletkora 20 évvel alacsonyabb az országos átlagnál. A szakértő szerint a mértéktelen alkoholfogyasztás ma már legalább annyi áldozatot szed világszerte, mint a dohányzás vagy a magas vérnyomás, és körülbelül 60 betegség kialakulásával hozható közvetlen összefüggésbe. :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: 
Na fijuk mos mi van?


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

Hát, bár én lány vagyok, a véleményem a következő:
- az alkoholistákat nem érdekli a tudományos értekezés, mert már a VÉRÜKBEN VAN AZ IVÁS, ÉS JÓNÉHÁNY MÁR ABBA HALNA BELE, HA NEM INNA,
- aki meg egy két pohárkával iszik néha, azokat nem érinti,
ugyhogy mint mindig, marad minden a régiben.
Nem?


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 25)

*Anglia belefullad az alkoholba?*

*London - Kilencven év után eltörölték Angliában az úgynevezett kocsmatörvényt, amely szerint eddig a puboknak nem lehetett alkoholt kiszolgálni 23 óra után. London hajnalig ünnepelte az új szabályozást, a hatóságok azonban a legrosszabbtól tartanak.*

Amerre csak nézett az ember, bulizó, italozó, őrjöngő fiatalokat lehetett látni London utcáin szerda éjszaka. A hétköznapi bulizásnak nem mindennapi oka volt, eltörölték Anglia talán egyik legtöbbet támadott törvényét, az úgynevezett kocsmatörvényt. Ezt a szabályozást az I. világháború alatt, 1915-ben hozták, hogy józanon tartsák a gyári munkásokat. 

- Ideje lenne felnőttként kezelni a felnőtteket - érvelt korábban az egyik, törlést támogató angol politikus, James Purnell. 

Ám ezzel sem volt képes igazán megnyugtatni a hatóságokat, akik szerint az alkoholgyeplő engedése csupa rosszat hoz magával. 

- Ezek a fiatalok eddig is rengeteget ittak. Létezett egy játék köztük, amit Binge drinkingnek neveztek. Ez az jelenti, hogy a pub vendégei a tiltás előtti utolsó órában annyi szeszt ittak meg, amennyi beléjük fért, hogy aztán szinte detoxikálóba való állapotban induljanak haza. Ezeket akarják felnőtteknek nevezni? - háborodott fel a rendőrségi szóvivő. 

- Már most is rengeteg a baleset. Egy közelmúltban készült kutatás szerint jelenleg az erőszakos bűncselekmények negyven százalékában játszik szerepet az alkohol, a baleseti sebészetre beérkezett sérülteknél nagy részben az ivászat áll a háttérben. A törvény eltörlése ezen csak súlyosbítani fog - panaszkodott a mentőszolgálat vezetője, Martin Shalley.


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

Láttuk a tv-ben. A fiatalok merev részegek voltak.
Minden csoda 3 napig tart, majd megszokják, aztán nem lesz ez a balhé.


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 26)

*Kirúghatják a gyermeket elfenekelő Mikulástfficeffice" /><O></O>*
*Kirúghatják a gyermeket elfenekelő Mikulást*

Kirúgás fenyeget egy Mikulást Hollandiában, mert a fenekére csapott egy gyereknek, amikor az kívánságait sorolta. Az eset egy bevásárló központban történt meg, azután hogy a kölyök meghúzta a télapó szakálát .Peter Hendricks most azzal védekezik, ha nem üt a kíváncsi kölyök ülepére, akkor az teljesen megfosztja szakállától. Ekkor viszont kiderült volna, hogy nem igazi a szakálla. Lelepleződésével egyidejűleg pedig sok gyermekben egy világ omlott volna össze, ha nem l lép a szakálára. Vigyázzatok brutálisak lettek a Mikulások is.!!!!!!!!kata53


----------



## Ernoe (2005 November 26)

*



Anglia belefullad az alkoholba?

Kattints a kibontásához...

* 
Nem csoda, hogy iszákosak az angolok. 
Akár hányszor meglátogatok egy Pub-ot, ott mindig családokat találok. Mama, papa a bárnál sörözik, a lurkok meg a terem közepén hemperegnek.


----------



## Spanky (2005 November 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Nem csoda, hogy iszákosak az angolok.
> Akár hányszor meglátogatok egy Pub-ot, ott mindig családokat találok. Mama, papa a bárnál sörözik, a lurkok meg a terem közepén hemperegnek.


 
Erno,
viszont ez nem jelent alkoholizmust.
Tudni valo, hogy az Angoloknal nemzeti divat hogy melo utan a Pub-ba beugranak egy par sorre (csaladostol) 
Sok Pub-nal meg egy kis jatszoter is van csinalva a gyerekeknek.
Civilizald ivasnak hivjak.
Itt jonnek ossze a baratokal, rokonokal, stb.
Nem jelenti azt hogy minden nap reszegre isszak magukat.
S mint Te is biztos tudod, ezek a Pub-okat nem lehet osszehasonlitani a kopkodokell. Egeszen mas kaposzta. 
Es ha jol tudom a mai napig is a Nemetek meg a Csehek tartjak a rekordot sor ivasban.


----------



## Ernoe (2005 November 26)

Igazad van Spansky, ez egy traditio ott.
Nem szántam komolynak a kritikát. Ezért is tettem be egy grimaszt a végére.


----------



## Pufi (2005 November 27)

*Milyen funy*

<TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"><TBODY><TR height="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on" width="100%"><TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off">Pont a Dumcsi ,,alkoholistai,, hallgatnak.

Majd csak kij0zanodnak

:34: :34: :777: 
</TD></TR><TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on">
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Spanky (2005 November 27)

Pufi írta:


> <TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"><TBODY><TR height="100%" width="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on"><TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off">Pont a Dumcsi ,,alkoholistai,, hallgatnak.
> 
> Majd csak kij0zanodnak
> 
> ...


 
Isten oriz


----------



## Szami (2005 November 30)

Tényleg gyerekek! Nem akarok megsérteni senkit, de aki regisztráltatja magát legalább írhatna egy pár sort a bemutatkozom rovatba. Olvasgatni meg regi nélkül is lehet!

Csőváz+V2!
Szami


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 30)

*Óvszerautomatát szerelt föl a FIB*

*A Fiatal Baloldal egy belvárosi kocsma mellékhelyiségében helyezett el demonstratív célzattal egy óvszerautomatát.*

Komássy Ákos, a szervezet elnöke az esemény előtt elmondta, hogy a FIB azt javasolja, hogy az esélyegyenlőség jegyében az ország valamennyi fiatalok által látogatott szórakozóhelyén és a közép-, valamint a felsőoktatási intézményekben hasonló automatákat helyezzenek el.

A FIB-elnök szerint nemcsak a fővárosiak élnek a természet adta lehetőséggel, hanem a vidékiek is. Az akció nem járna valós állami kiadással, hiszen ezeket az automatákat a gyártó cégek saját költségből maguk is elhelyeznék, akciójukkal inkább biztonságos szexre akarták felhívni a figyelmet. A FIB akciójához az automatát a Life Style óvszergyártó és forgalmazó adta.


----------



## Szami (2005 November 30)

Egyébként FIB nélkül is kb 2-3 hónapja láttam egy ilyen automatát a Váci úti Tesco áruház Mellékhelyiségében. Sőt egyre több nagyobb méretű benzinkúton is akad ilyesmi.

Csőváz+V2!


----------



## platon (2005 December 3)

Ez ajánlatosabb!
<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center bgColor=#def3dc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Sokkolt hímivarsejtek *​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>*2005-11-11 08:56:00 (Észvesztõ) 

*​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>Szerb kutatók rájöttek a - szerintük - legjobb fogamzásgátlási módszerre. 


</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>

 <!-- A magasság ha kellene width="200" height="250"-->Széleskörû kutatás eredményeképpen dolgozták a belgrádi orvosi egyetem biológusai a fogamzásgátlás szerintük eddigi legegyszerûbb és legbiztonságosabb módját, melyet férfiaknál alkalmazhatnak. 
A módszer lényege az, hogy kisfeszültségû elektromos áramot vezetnek a herékbe, ami hatására a hímivarsejtek egy tíz napos idõtartamra teljesen leblokkolnak, és terméketlenné válnak. A kutatók szerint a módszer teljesen biztonságos, és minimális kellemetlenséggel jár, nincs tartós következménye, mivel a hímivarsejtek tíz nap elteltével teljesen normálisan kezdenek viselkedni. 
A módszert már készek is szabadalmaztatni, sõt, azt remélik, hogy karácsonyra már kapható lesz az elsõ elemmel mûködõ "heresokkoló" a gyógyszertárakban. 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pitti (2005 December 4)

Ket felteglaval egyszerubb es olcsobb.:22:


----------



## Efike (2005 December 4)

És nem is fáj, ha a végrehajtó vigyáz, hogy ne üssön az újjára ! :8:


----------



## Judit (2005 December 4)

Tiszta szado-mazo módszer! 
Elképzelem, hogy a szerelem perceiben, mikor megbeszélik ki "vigyázzon" a pasi előkapja a kispárna alól a heresokkolót.  Az üvöltés messze elhallatszik az éjszakában...A nő bugyit, harisnyát magára rángatva a folyosón kidülledt szemmel menekül. A pasi (a teljesen leblokkolt hímivarsejtjeivel) rohan utána. Tényleg romantikus.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 4)

Az semmi. Szexuális párkapcsolat közben a nő finom újjaival megsímogatja a herezacskót és felhelyezi a készüléket, majd az orgazmus előtt a dugót benyomja a 220-ba. Áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá ! :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 December 4)

Ezt a készüléket hogy kell feltenni? Krokodilcsipesszel?
Kicsit inkvizíciós,  de hatásos.


----------



## miskolci Eva (2005 December 4)

platon írta:


> Ez ajánlatosabb!
> <TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center bgColor=#def3dc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>*Sokkolt hímivarsejtek *​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>*2005-11-11 08:56:00 (Észveszt?)
> 
> *​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>Szerb kutatók rájöttek a - szerintük - legjobb fogamzásgátlási módszerre.
> ...



..hát igen a SZERetet ünnepe közeleg, hajrá AHRIMÁN:33Sátán a Bibliában)
http://www.napfenyes.hu/ (itt találsz szellemtudomdányi lexikont)
http://napfenyes.org/ (németül)


----------



## Judit (2005 December 4)

Szerintem ezt a készüléket a "hogyan készítsünk karácsonyfaégőt"-című versenyre nevezték be. Felhelyezés után az egyén feje vörösben játszik és utána még zenél is.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 4)

Judit írta:


> Szerintem ezt a készüléket a "hogyan készítsünk karácsonyfaégőt"-című versenyre nevezték be. Felhelyezés után az egyén feje vörösben játszik és utána még zenél is.


Kiordítja a magas C-t.


----------



## Judit (2005 December 4)

Az már biztos!


----------



## platon (2005 December 4)

A Fiatal Baloldali - és a többi pártok által kellően „sokkolt” akciózónak - ajánlom ünnepi ajándék gyanánt. Ugyan ezt kapja az óvszerautómata üzemeltetője és „feltalálója”. Sajnos nem kitalált történetek ezek. Személyesen is láttam ezeket az akciózó fiatalokat. Szomorú tények sajnos.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Szami (2005 December 12)

Sziasztok!

Végre újra olvashatlak Benneteket. Sajnos, otthon vacakol a net.

Ciao! Szami


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 December 12)

Szami írta:


> Egyébként FIB nélkül is kb 2-3 hónapja láttam egy ilyen automatát a Váci úti Tesco áruház Mellékhelyiségében. Sőt egyre több nagyobb méretű benzinkúton is akad ilyesmi.
> 
> Csőváz+V2!


 
És már a hotelek minibárjában is van Durex 
Persze, nem a hűtőszekrényben 
Mi epres Durexet kaptunk


----------



## platon (2005 December 13)

Olvasva a híreket el is hiszem, hogy eddig tizenketten fagytak meg. (tavaly háromszázan) Zömük nem is hajléktalan, csak öreg, magányos vagy alkoholista. Kortyintok erre és tovább olvasom a híreket:
*Hírek nyomán!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
*<o> </o>*
*Tegyük fel, hogy hiszek az együvé tartozásban, az önzetlen segíteni akarásban, az érdekek nélküli jócselekedetekben. A politika mindenhatóságában, a munka becsületében, az elnyomottak és elesettek istápolásának szépségében, a szolidaritásban, a sokaság képességében az odafordulásra. Tegyük fel, hogy mindezek ellenére normális vagyok. **

Gondoljunk most arra: vajon mi van az életben ingyen, miért magányosodik el az ember, a hasznot lesi-e folyvást, vagy magasztos eszméktől áthatva a közjavára tesz. Lássuk be: az ember inkább tesz a közjavára. Globális méretekben éppúgy, mint lokális viszonyok között. A „Szeresd felebarátod!” évezredes tanításától nagyjából két tizedmásodperc alatt eljut a szomszéd tehenéig, amelyiknek egyetlenegy dolga a világban, hogy megdögöljön, a többiek teljes és mindent átható gyönyörűségére. 

Feltevések jönnének ismét: az adósságrendezési programnak, a magasztos elveken nyugvó szociális védőhálónak köszönhetően van áram a konnektoromban, be tudom kapcsolni a tévémet, s jobb dolgom nem lévén nézem is, és hiszem is erősen, amit látok, hallok. Nem kételkedem, és nem töprengek: készen kapom a világot. Instant-Magyarországban élek, személyes sorsom langyos vizébe reggelente két kanál előre bekevert (mű) valóságot merek, belekortyolok, aztán szintetikus átkozódások közepette nagyot kiköpök. Erről a nagy ünnepi összeborulásról, szeretetről most ennyit. Erre is inni kell!*


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 23)

Hát Kedves Lányok!
Ha ez az időjárás ilyen marad, azt hiszem előkaphatjuk a bunda bugyit, hogy be ne fagyjon a sejhajunk. Mit gondoltok? Én remélem gyorsan elmegy innen ez a fránya hideg idő.

Csősapi! Szami


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 23)

Remek: -20 fokos hQmérsékletre számíthatunk 
A szél miatt, ezt, helyneként -35-40 Celsiusnak is érzékelhetjük 
Az újságok szerint, ma még van bQven gáz. 
De ki tudja, hogy mi lesz holnap 
Szerintem, állítsunk szobrot Putyinnak, hátha megsajnál minket:222:


----------



## platon (2006 Január 23)

*állítsunk szobrot Putyinnak*



Forgoszel írta:


> Remek: -20 fokos hQmérsékletre számíthatunk
> A szél miatt, ezt, helyneként -35-40 Celsiusnak is érzékelhetjük
> Az újságok szerint, ma még van bQven gáz.
> De ki tudja, hogy mi lesz holnap
> Szerintem, állítsunk szobrot Putyinnak, hátha megsajnál minket:222:


 
Még össze sem számoltad az éjjel megfagyottakat, és már a holnapra iszol előre? Csuda optimista vagy!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 23)

mar szinte ugy erezhetitek mint canadaba lennetek.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 23)

*Tiltólistán a bundabugyi*
*</LEFT>

**Üzbegisztánban kivonták a forgalomból a szőrméből készült fehérneműt erkölcsi okokra hivatkozva.* 
Üzbegisztánban kitiltották a boltokból a bundabugyit, mivel a hatóságok túl szexinek találták ezt a ruhadarabot. – adta hírül az Ananova nyomán a reggel.hu. Pedig a szőrméből készült alsónemű iránt igencsak nagy volt a kereslet a mínusz 20 fokban. A kormány azonban úgy döntött, hogy leállítja a forgalmazását, arra hivatkozva, hogy így kívánja megvédeni polgárait a zabolátlan fantáziáiktól, melyeket a bundabugyi viselése vált ki. A Collapse nevet viselő textilgyár, mely nőknek és férfiaknak egyaránt gyártotta a termékeit, tiltakozik a Taskentben, az üzbég fővárosban a kormány döntése ellen.
Stop!


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 23)

Melitta írta:


> *Tiltólistán a bundabugyi*
> *</LEFT>*
> 
> *Üzbegisztánban kivonták a forgalomból a szőrméből készült fehérneműt erkölcsi okokra hivatkozva.*
> ...


 
Úgy látszik, Üzbegisztánban unatkoznak a nagy hidegben a kormánytagok. Muszáj volt valamivel elütni az idQt, és ez az új törvény jól jött nekik, mint unalomqzQ! ...  

Hogy is van a magyar mondás???  "Aki hülye, haljon meg, aki fázik, fagyjon meg!" Azt hiszem, nem túl humánus ... :???: 

Na, küldök egy kis napsütést az üzbég nQknek! A pasiknak van elég szQrük, ami megvédje Qket:://:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 23)

> A kormány azonban úgy döntött, hogy leállítja a forgalmazását, arra hivatkozva, hogy így kívánja megvédeni polgárait a zabolátlan fantáziáiktól, melyeket a bundabugyi viselése vált ki.


Elkepzelheto , hogy az üzbég pasik impotensek lesznek ha meglatjak a bundabugyit ;-)


----------



## platon (2006 Január 23)

*a zabolátlan fantázia*



FiFike írta:


> Elkepzelheto , hogy az üzbég pasik impotensek lesznek ha meglatjak a bundabugyit ;-)


 
Ilyen hidegben a zabolátlan fantázia is zsugorodik, nem csak a szerszám!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 23)

Ferfi bundagatyat kell a piacra dobni ;-)
Te jo eg ! Minden zsugorodik es a sexi bundabugyi alatt vidaman virulnak , nonek a ....... pelyhedzo nemigazok .


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 24)

Halihó Mindenkinek!

Egy kis csemege, aki még esetleg nem olvasta volna. Aki igen, annak kedves emlék lehet.

"A 80-as évek elején Sinkovits mondta a Humorfesztiválon és még õ is
belezavarodott! Olyan sokszor megkapjuk, hogy a magyar nehéz nyelv.
Kár, hogy akik ezt mondják, nem értik meg a következõ kis verset -

Bencze Imre: Édes, ékes apanyelvünk

Lõrincze Lajosnak és Grétsy Lászlónak

Kezdjük tán a jó szóval: Tárgy esetben jót.
Ámde tóból tavat lesz, nem pediglen tót.
Egyes számban kõ a kõ, többes számban kövek.
Nõnek nõk a többese, helytelen a növek.

Többesben a tõ nem tõk, szabatosan tövek,
Aminthogy a csõ nem csõk, magyarföldön csövek.
Anyós kérdé van két võm, ezek talán vövek?
Azt se tudom mi a cö, egyes számú cövek?

Csók - ha adják - százával jó, ez benne a jó.
Hogyha netán egy puszit kapsz, annak neve csó?
Bablevesed lehet sós, némely vinkó savas,
Nem lehet az utca hós, magyarul csak havas.

Miskolcon, ám Debrecenben, Gyõrött, Pécsett, Szegeden,
Mire mindezt megtanulod, beleõszülsz idegen.

Agysebész, ki agyat mût, otthon ír egy mûvet.
Tût használ a mûtéthez, nem pediglen tüvet.
Munka után füvet nyír, véletlen sem fûvet.
Vágy fûti a mûtõsnõt. A mûtõt a fûtõ.
Nyáron nyír a tüzelõ, télen nyárral fût õ.

Több szélhámost lefüleltek,
Erre sokan felfüleltek,
Kik a népet felültették,
Mindnyájukat leültették.
Foglár fogán foglyuk van.
Nosza tömni fogjuk.
Eközben a fogházból megszökhet a foglyuk.
Elröppenhet foglyuk is, hacsak meg nem fogjuk.

Fõmérnöknek fáj a feje, vagy talán a fõje?
Öt perc múlva jõ a neje, s elájul a nõje.
Százados a bakák iránt szeretetet tettetett,
Reggelenként kávéjukba rút szereket tettett.
Helyes, kedves helység Bonyhád,
hol a konyhád helyiség.
Nemekbõl, vagy igenekbõl született a nemiség?

Mekkában egy kába ürge Kába kõbe lövet,
Országának nevében a követ követ követ.
Morcos úr a hivatalnok, beszél hideg s ridegen,
Néha játszik, nem sajátján, csak idegen idegen.
Szeginé a terítõjét, szavát részeg Szegi szegi,
Asszonyának elõbb kedvét, majd pedig a nyakát szegi.
Elvált asszony nyögve nyeli a keserû pirulát:
Mit válasszon: a Fiatot, fiát vagy a fiúját?

Ingyen strandra lányok mentek,
Minden elõítélettõl mentek,
Estefelé arra mentek,
Én már fuldoklókat mentek.

Eldöntöttem megnõsülök,
fogadok két feleséget.
Megtanultam, hogy két fél
alkot és garantál egészséget.

Harminc nyarat megértem,
mint a dinnye megértem,
Anyósomat megértem,
én a pénzem megértem.

Hiba mentes mentõ vagyok,
Szõke Tisza partján mentem,
Díszmagyarom vízbe esett,
Díszes mentém menten mentem.

Szövõgyárban kelmét szõnek.
Fent is lent, meg lent is lent.
Kikent-kifent késköszörûs
lent is fent meg fent is fent.
Ha a kocka újfent fordul:
fent a lent és lent is fent.

Hajmáskéren pultok körül körözött egy körözött,
Hagyma lapult kosarában, meg egy adag körözött.
Fölvágós a középhátvéd. Három csatárt fölvágott.
Hát belõle vajon mi lesz? Fasírt-é vagy fölvágott?

Díjbirkózó gyõzött tussal,
Nevét írják vörös tussal,
Lezuhanyzott meleg tussal,
Prímás várja forró tussal.

Határidõt szabott Áron,
Árat venne szabott áron.
Átvág Áron hat határon,
Kitartásod meghat Áron.

Felment - fölment, tejfel - tejföl, ...
Ne is folytasd barátom!
Elsõ lett az ángyom lánya a fölemás korláton.

Magyarország olyan ország, hol a nemes nemtelen,
Lábasodnak nincsen lába, aki szemes szemtelen.
A csinos néha csintalan, szarvatlan a szarvas,
Magos lehet magtalan, s farkatlan a farkas.
Daru száll a darujára s lesz a darus darvas.
Rágcsáló a mérget eszi, engem esz a méreg.
Gerinces vagy rovar netán a toportyán féreg?

Egyesben a vakondokok vakond avagy vakondok?
Hasonlókép helyes lesz a kanon meg a kanonok?
Némileg vagy nemileg? Gyakori a gikszer.
"Kedves egesz seggedre!" köszönt a svéd mixer.
Arab diák magolja: "tevéd, tévéd, téved,
Merjél mérni mértékkel, mertek, merték, mértek.
Pisti így szól: "Kimosta anyukám a kádat!"
Viszonzásul kimossa anyukád a kámat?
Óvodások ragoznak: "Enyém, enyéd, enyé",
Nem tudják, hogy helyesen: tiém, tiéd, tié.

A magyar nyelv, remélem meggyõztelek barátom,
Külön leges-legszebb nyelv, kerek e nagy világon."

Remélem felfrissít mindenkit ez a "szó-játék". Könnyű napot Nektek!!!

Pusszantás! Szami


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 24)

Szami írta:


> Halihó Mindenkinek!
> 
> Egy kis csemege, aki még esetleg nem olvasta volna. Aki igen, annak kedves emlék lehet.
> 
> ...


 
Köszi! 
IMÁDOM ezt a verset!!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 24)

Ragyogó, csak hibás


> Reggelenként kávéjukba rút szereket tettett.



helyesen tetetett !


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 24)

Oké!

Erre számítottam!

Pussz! Szami


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 24)

Efike írta:


> Ragyogó, csak hibás
> 
> helyesen tetetett !
> [/font]


 
*Kedves Efike!*
Van benne más hiba is, de ezen nem kell fenn akadni.
Ez egy többszörösen átmásolt változat.
Én, vagy 1 milliószor kaptam már meg e-mailen ...  
Gondolhatod, hogy nem a milliókat érő eredetit kapod itt meg


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 24)

hoztad megad Efike!!!:evil:kukacoskodó


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 24)

kata53 írta:


> hoztad megad Efike!!!:evil:kukacoskodó


 
Úgy látszik, hogy így korán reggel, még egy morgó kutyán is túl tesz ... 
Na, én megyek és hozok még egy bögre forró teát ...:22:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 24)

kata53 írta:


> hoztad megad Efike!!!:evil:kukacoskodó


:shock:
Összeborzollak !
A hiba az hiba. Egyébként nincs benne több, ha figyelmen kívül hagyjuk, hogy nincsennek hosszú ékezetek a textben.
Van azonban egy sor, amin fennakadtam, mert értelmetlennek tűnik


> Megtanultam, hogy két fél
> alkot és garantál egészséget.



Nos szerintem ez a sor helyesen "alkot és garantál egységet" lenne.
esetleg még



> Elsõ lett az ángyom lánya a fölemás korláton.



ez itt meg felemás korlát kellene, hogy legyen, de lehet, hogy már az eredeti szövegben is így volt benne, a szójátékok (tejfel, tejföl) miatt.


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 24)

Efike írta:


> :shock:
> Összeborzollak !
> A hiba az hiba. Egyébként nincs benne több, ha figyelmen kívül hagyjuk, hogy nincsennek hosszú ékezetek a textben.
> Van azonban egy sor, amin fennakadtam, mert értelmetlennek tűnik
> ...


 
Hihetetlen vagy! 
Van olyan, hogy szögedi nyelvjárás. Sőt, van hírős városunk is Kecskömét.:-? 
Neked ott Izrále földjén átmosták az agyad? 
Sürgősen jelentkezz beöntésre!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 24)

:twisted: :5::4::kaboom:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 24)

Efikének!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 24)

kata53 írta:


> Efikének!!!http://www.canadahun.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3152&stc=1&d=1138095162


 
hehe


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 24)

Efi!

Te még nem hallottad azt, hogy: " A nevetés félegészség!"?
Itt erre utalnak. Te kis hamis!

Csók! Szamika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 24)

Rakatott:ugras:


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 24)

Ez JÓÓÓÓ!!!! Csöcsike.

Cuppppp! Szamika


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 24)

:d :..:


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 24)

Huh, milyen egyetértés van itten, Efike szapulásban ... :shock:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 24)

Na most megsértődtem és mindjárt átmegyek szalántai Rémbe és nem is láttok többet. De nem szerzek be zseblámpaszemű kutyát :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 24)

Akkor ehen haltok. Kosher kutyat vegyel az jo


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 24)

Efike elment tanulmanyozni a tajjellegu kifejezeseket , tajszolas :nyelvjaras ;-)<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Elsõ lett az ángyom lánya a fölemás korláton. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>mert ugyi Pöstiesen az ángyomot sem surun hasznaljuk ;-)
Oszt öszunk könyeret möggyel mert hogy is van ez szögediesen ; 
megette, megötte, mögette, mögötte ? 


*Ez jo volt Szami ! Kosziiii*


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 25)

Szivesen Fifike!

Hát mostmár azt is tudjuk, hogy a mi drága Andikánk hová tűnt. Efike át ment szalántai rémbe és elrabolta! Efi! te kis hamis! add elő ezt a lányt, mert megvesztegetlek pálesszal meg gyümölcs tortával. Na igyekezz, igyekezz! Hol az a lány? Még nem látom!!!

Csősapi!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 25)

:shock: Mit tudom én !? A Csöcsivel voltak nagyon összebújva, még darált kukoricát is vitt a Csocsi porcelánkacsájának. 
Kérdezzétek Hildát, ő a pótmamája 
Egyébként a skype-on január 23,-án volt utoljára, vagyis a gépe sincs bekapcsolva.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 25)

Szami írta:


> Szivesen Fifike!
> 
> Hát mostmár azt is tudjuk, hogy a mi drága Andikánk hová tűnt. Efike át ment szalántai rémbe és elrabolta! Efi! te kis hamis! add elő ezt a lányt, mert megvesztegetlek pálesszal meg gyümölcs tortával. Na igyekezz, igyekezz! Hol az a lány? Még nem látom!!!
> 
> Csősapi!


 

Az Efi az ilyen, az mindig rabol. Mar tisztara nagy haremje van. Haracs.


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 25)

Ajjaj!
Akkor jó lesz vigyázni vele!
De ha már itt tartunk, akkor mostmár tudjuk, hogy hol kell keresni azt a sok eltűnt csajszit. Nem de?
Azt hiszem te mint Rendőrfőnök tarthatnál az Efinél valami házkutatás félét a csajok ügyében. Nem gondolod?

Csók! Szami


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 25)

Az a baj, hogy allandoan valtoztatja a lakhelyet. Mire az egyiket folderitem mar nem is ott lakik. Bottal uthetem a nyomat. En az Efit szeretnem bottal utni de olyan mint a kamfor


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 25)

csocsike írta:


> Az a baj, hogy allandoan valtoztatja a lakhelyet. Mire az egyiket folderitem mar nem is ott lakik. Bottal uthetem a nyomat. En az Efit szeretnem bottal utni de olyan mint a kamfor


 
*Csöcsike, Drága!*
Nincs más hátra! 
Sokszorozódnod kell!!!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 25)

Forgoszel jo az otlet !
Klonoztatni fogjuk Csocsiket kizarolag a cel erdekeben .


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 25)

:shock:
Forduljatok dr. Hvanghoz, most épp nincs munkája
Csatolás megtekintése 3203​


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Máskor jobban elkell rejtened Efi,mert hamar előkerültem!:777:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 26)

Efikem ! Elkepzeltem mit tudna manipulalni Csocsike ossejtjeivel ;-)
Hany embriot tudna eloallitani ha egyutt mukodnenek , felviragozna az ossejtkolonia .


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Ma igazán úgy érzem, hogy sziporkázik a csapat.
Mindenki fel van pörögve, és veszi a poént.
A válaszok meg csak röpködnek úgy csípőből.
Gyerekek ez haláli! Nagyon SZUPER!!!! Jók vagytok!

Pusszantás!


----------



## Forgoszel (2006 Január 26)

Szami írta:


> Ma igazán úgy érzem, hogy sziporkázik a csapat.
> Mindenki fel van pörögve, és veszi a poént.
> A válaszok meg csak röpködnek úgy csípőből.
> Gyerekek ez haláli! Nagyon SZUPER!!!! Jók vagytok!
> ...


 
Még csak most döbbentél rá, hogy egy profi csapatba kerültél? :shock:
Ez döbbenet!!! :shock:


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 26)

Á, dehogy!
Ez mindig is SZUPER csapat volt! És LESZ is!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 26)

Szami irta:


> Mindenki fel van pörögve


Jajj Szamika ez ellen szedek pirulat ;-)


----------



## andika (2006 Január 26)

Ne tedd,jól áll!


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 27)

*kata53*



FiFike írta:


> Forgoszel jo az otlet !
> Klonoztatni fogjuk Csocsiket kizarolag a cel erdekeben .


Miért csak őt??


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 27)

Ohh Kata nem mindenki felel meg a celnak . ;-)


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Halihó Mindenkinek!

Úgy gondolom, hogy ezeket a csúf mínuszokat és lehangoltságot elűzhetnénk egy kis zenével. Akinek van kedve estleg táncra is perdülhet.

És most a legfontosabb: a Tánc, a Zene, a Ritmus.
Figyelem indul a zenegép! Vigyázz, Kész, Tánc!
1. Falco feat. - Naked
2. Geri Halliwell - Mi Chico Latino
3. Summer mix '98
4. Chubby Checker - Let's twist again

Remélem sokaknak megvan ez a pár zeneszám, és sikerül egy kis vidámságot csempésznem a hétköznapjaitokba.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Kishusom, itt reggel fel 6-van, ha en most itt elkezdek csurdongolost jarni engem megolnek, hiaba mondom ,hogy a te otleted volt


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

És nem bírsz el velük kisapám?
Pörgesd fel őket, úgyis csak lagymatagan ülnek székükbe. Legalább lesz nekik is egy jó napjuk. Ja! és ne esőcsináló medve táncot járj! Azért nem csodálkoznék, ha ilyet tennének veled. 

Pusszantás!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Ezek nem lagymatagok ezek meg banbak, ha en itt elkezdek vergodni, ok elkezdenek megnyuzni, hogy ne vergodjek


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Figyelj csak! Aki mer az NYER!!! Úgyhogy nem duma, és HAJRÁ! :ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Te onnan konyen drukolsz. Nezd meg ezt a madarat, na ilyeneket kene ravenni a csurdongolesre


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Na pedig igazán igyekeztem a válogatással. Azért egy próbát csak meg ér? Gondold el, ha már csak egy huncur mosolyt  tudsz csalni az arcukra, az már fél siker! Nem gondolod? És mégsem egy ilyen lekókadt arcot kell nézegetned. :wink:

Puszi!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Egy kis penznek, nagyobb sikere volna mint akarmilyen zenenek Minnel nagyobb a penz annal szelessebb a mosoly. Ki erti ezt?


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Na ez sem jött össze! :12:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Mi nem jott ossze?


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Na végre!
Látod! Még neked is ott van az arcodon az a huncut mosoly! Te kis hamis!

Pussz!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Nekem minden reggel ott van, amikor ujrainditom a szivemet, mindig mosolygok, hogy sikerult


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Akkor most szíven talált a zene! \\m/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Aha, csak hat a tobbiekre valo tekintettel turtoztetem magam:..:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

O.k! :..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Nagyon szeretema spanyol zenet es a tancokat is


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Vavvv!!!! Jeee! Csöcsi a spanyol szerető! Ki gondolta volna?


----------



## andika (2006 Február 7)

a latinost én is szeretem meg tudom is meg a rokit.azt nagyon imádom!!


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

\\m/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Szerintem senki, de a puding probaja az eves


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Vigyázz mert küldöm azt a rondábbik boszit!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Nem koll


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Aztán mán mér nem? Olyan kis édes bibírcsókos orra van.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Akkor sem koll , azokat az Efi szereti, a bibircsokra gerjed:``:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Oksi, akkor ezt megbeszéltük! Továbbítsd neki a boszit! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Vetodni fog ra


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Csak látnám már!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Most bujkal valahol, mert fel a rettenetes bekatol


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Akkor csald ide egy kis pájinkával!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Hogy is ne, meg megissza:33:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 7)

Ne legyé má irigy! Most rá akarod sózni azt a boszit vagy nem? :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 7)

Boszit viheti, palesz marad:34:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

Csocsike ha jon a lavoros remelem nem felejtkezik el az utokezelesunkrol es surgosen meglatogatja a PalinkaHazat .


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 12)

lerottam a tiszteletkort a pakinka hazanal


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 13)

*Túró Rudi ügynök volt*

Bombaként robbant a hír az Édesipar című szaklap nemrégiben megjelent számában: a hatvanas években a Budapesti Tejipari Vállalat egyik terméke együttműködött az állampárt titkosszolgálatával. A csokoládémázzal bevont desszertek titkosszolgálati érintettségét kutató szerző levéltári vizsgálódásaiból kiderült, hogy az "Eszkimó" fedőnevű ügynök rendszeresen jelentett kollégáiról a belső elhárításnak. "Eszkimó" munkadossziéjában jellemzésként többek között az áll, hogy "az édesipari területen elhelyezkedő ellenséges tevékenységet kifejtő termékek, termékcsoportok ellenőrzését végezte. Eredményes tevékenységet végzett." 
Az újságcikk alapján az érintettek találgatni kezdték, ki volt egykori besúgójuk, és a gyanú Túró Rudira terelődött: egy túró-zsír-vaj keverékkel töltött őse már létezett "Eszkimó" néven az egykori Szovjetunióban, és védjegyként való bejegyzése évtizedekkel megelőzte kortársaiét. Túró viszont kezdetben hevesen cáfolta, hogy ő jelentett volna: "Nem hiszem, hogy a tejdesszertek közül bárki is jelentett volna" - nyilatkozta a Népszabadságnak. A veterán csokoládémázas szerint akkoriban minden egyes hűtőpultot rendszeresen ellenőriztek az ifjúságvédelmi osztály emberei, és azt sem lehet kizárni, hogy az eladók közül "állítottak rájuk" valakit. 

Az "Eszkimó" fedőnevű tmb. jelentéseivel azonban nem csak az Édesipar szakújságírója találkozott. Egy neve elhallgatását kérő ismert csokoládémázas néhány éve kikérte a Történeti Hivataltól a róla készült jelentéseket, és ő is szembesült azzal, hogy többek között a fent nevezett ügynök adott róla információkat a belső elhárításnak. "A hatvanas években az édesipar állandó megfigyelés alatt állt" - mondta a Népszabadságnak Francia Drazsé. "Engem többször is bevittek kihallgatásra" - tette hozzá a nagy múltú édesség, aki hamarosan szintén kikéri a róla készült jelentéseket. Az exportpiacra készülődő Túró végül beismerte érintettségét és nyilvánosan bocsánatot kért Balaton Szelettől amiért a pártállam idején többször is jelentett róla. "Úgy döntöttem, szembenézek egykori kollégáimmal és ezzel egyszer és mindenkorra lezárom a múltat." - nyilatkozta. "Rudival, ahogy eddig, ezután is barátok maradunk" - reagált Balaton, aki szerint Túrót megzsarolták, és csupán "kényszeredett jelentéseket produkált". "Fűztem, hogy álljon ki a nyilvánosság elé és kérjen bocsánatot, mert egy életen át emésztené magát" - tette hozzá a népszerű csokoládémázas. Azt viszont Duna Kaviccsal együtt szeretné kideríteni, ki volt a "Kéményseprő" fedőnevű ügynök, aki "igen rosszindulatúan nyilatkozott kollégáiról tartótisztjének". 
Túró lebukása látszólag komolyan megosztotta a szakmát, de végül Cigi Rágó kivételével - aki szerint Túró az ügynökmúltjának köszönheti példátlan ívű karrierjét - az egész termékcsoport mellé állt, és nyílt levélben tiltakoztak kollégájuk "meghurcolása" ellen. A nyílt levél aláírói - köztük a tejipari közélet olyan évtizedek óta meghatározó személyiségei, mint Mackó Sajt vagy Boci Csoki - szerint az Édesipar nevesincs szerzője puszta irigységből, szakmai féltékenységből nyomta fel Túró Rudit, éppen most, amikor már külföldön is gyártják. A Foodapest nemzetközi élelmiszeripari szakkiállításon a Tejtanács Elnöke demonstratíve együtt mutatkozott Túró Rudival. 
Túrót egyébként "terhelő adatok" alapján - a marka, a farka, vagy a torka?; találgatja a közvélemény - szervezték be az ipari forradalom után, az Édesipar által közzétett dokumentumok szerint ugyanakkor lojális volt a népi demokráciához. A tejiparban közismert, hogy Túrót a rendszerváltás előtt évtizedekig tartó bensőséges barátság fűzte Téli Fagyihoz. A közmegbecsülésnek örvendő Téliről egy éve derült ki, hogy jelentett: "Hálás vagyok a sorsnak, és utólag büszke lehetek a történtekre. Életem legbátrabb, legvakmerőbb cselekedete volt az állambiztonsági munka. Hiszen ezzel mentettük meg egyik terméktársunkat a leleplezéstől" - nyilatkozta akkor Téli. "Magamat mentettem" - pontosított később. 

2020. június 2., kedd


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 27)

Sziasztok!

Megint hétfő van! Egy újabb hét indul, több-kevesebb kedvvel és lendülettel. Most ez a régi kedves dalszöveg jutott eszembe.

*Próbálj meg lazítani! (Hofi Géza)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*


Mit látsz a téren? Ki áll kevélyen talapzatán? Egy kõszobor!
Kezével bõszen szorítja íját, bikamód komor.

R1. Hé! Hé! Hé! Öreg harcos! Ne feszíts túl az íjadat!
Hé! Hé! Hé! A kõszíved megszakad.
Lazítani! Próbálj meg lazítani!
Nem gyõzlek tanítani, hogyan csináld.
Kell egy kis áramszünet idõnként mindenkinek
És aztán megint mehet mindent tovább.

Fárasztó sportág a pénzvadászat, pihenni közben nem lehet.
Ez is kell hozzá, az is kell hozzá, ugye, emberek?

R1.

Szeretlek édes, amire képes vagyok, azt érted megteszem..
De már a tempó, amit te diktálsz nem való nekem.

R2. Szép, szép, szép, mikor éjjel hozzám bújsz oly lelkesen.
S éneklem a kedvenc slágerem:
Lazítani! Próbálj meg lazítani!
Nem gyõzlek tanítani, hogyan csináld.
Kell egy kis áramszünet idõnként mindenkinek
És aztán megint mehet mindent tovább.

Kell egy kis dadadada...​​Sok Puszi Nektek!!! Szamika<o></o>​​


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

Fiúk a Nagy Világban!

Ne felejtsétek el, hogy ma NŐnap van!
Legalább Anyát köszöntsétek meg otthon!
Küldök egy kis virágot hozzá, a többit rátok bízom.

Pussz! Pussz! Szami

*"Egy mosolygásod volt csak minden,
de nekem elég volt egészen,
és én úgy őrzöm e mosolygást,
miként a napsugárt a tenger."* _(Juhász Gyula)_ 

*"Most én vagyok a nap egyetlen sugara,
én vagyok az égbolt egyetlen madara.
Köszönöm Drágám, hogy egyetlenné tettél,
és hogy a mindenem, az életem lettél." *_(Mátyás Krisztina)_<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 8)

Szami írta:


> Fiúk a Nagy Világban!
> 
> Ne felejtsétek el, hogy ma NŐnap van!
> Legalább Anyát köszöntsétek meg otthon!
> ...


 
Szami! 
Annyira nem felejtettek el, hogy nyitottak egy topikot HOLGYEIM cimmel!
Neked is boldogat!


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 8)

Igen láttam már. Köszi!
Tudod, Duli ritkán találkozok ilyen rendes Fiúkkal!

Puszi!


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Április 4)

Szami írta:


> Igen láttam már. Köszi!
> Tudod, Duli ritkán találkozok ilyen rendes Fiúkkal!
> 
> Puszi![/quote
> ...


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 4)

A még többre nekem sem mindig jön be a grimasz, viszont a nagy "A" mellett van egy mosoly fej, ha azt legördíted ott ki kell hogy nyíljon a teljes ablak. Csak türelem. Mindjárt írok privit.

Csáó!


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Április 4)

Szami írta:


> A még többre nekem sem mindig jön be a grimasz, viszont a nagy "A" mellett van egy mosoly fej, ha azt legördíted ott ki kell hogy nyíljon a teljes ablak. Csak türelem. Mindjárt írok privit.
> 
> Csáó!


kösz


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 4)

Megy ez! Látod csak türelem és képet terem!

ÜGYI VAGY!

Puszika!


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 4)

Ha kávét nem is de valami mást kaphatsz.


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Április 4)

Szami írta:


> A még többre nekem sem mindig jön be a grimasz, viszont a nagy "A" mellett van egy mosoly fej, ha azt legördíted ott ki kell hogy nyíljon a teljes ablak. Csak türelem. Mindjárt írok privit.
> 
> Csáó!


 
NA VÉGRE !!! SIKERÜLT! :ugras: hála neked!!!!:..:


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Április 4)

hát persze hogy köszönöm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Szami (2006 Április 4)

Én is nagyon Örülök! :11:


----------



## Szami (2006 Június 21)

Helló Csöcsi!

Dögös az új képed! Egészen menő Pasi leszel a végén.... és még mások is megtudják.  

Puszi! Szami :..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 21)

:d :656:


----------



## andika (2006 Június 21)

:..: Lányaim és virágaim.:..:


----------



## Szami (2006 Június 21)

Azt hiszem Andika, Te a tündérek világában élsz. :11:


----------



## andika (2006 Június 21)

Hát családommal igen elégedett vagyok.Ha erre gondolsz akkor igen.


----------



## Szami (2006 Június 21)

Igen, erre gondoltam.

Puszi!


----------



## agika090 (2006 Szeptember 3)

igyatok! én is azt teszem


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 3)

Ágika drága! Nézd meg az utolsó hozzászólás dátumát!


----------



## sztzs (2006 Szeptember 3)

*Ágikának*



allegro írta:


> Ágika drága! Nézd meg az utolsó hozzászólás dátumát!


Szia! Még a húszért dolgozik....röviden és gyorsan.... pedig mit is írnak a piros betűk? Ovasd csak el Ágika, Allegro is erre célozgat...


----------



## Szami (2006 Szeptember 3)

*Halihó Hildácska!*

*BOLDOG NÉVNAPOT!://:*

*Puszi! Szami :..:*


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

Segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Van egy igen jó barátom és szegénykémet kb 10 napja azért "rugta ki" a barátnője,mert nem szeret bulizni és nem nagyon kedveli az embereket. Illetve kedveli, de csak az inteligensen viselkedőket és a számára jófejeket. Ez valóban olyan nagy gond? Van esélye az ilyen embernek szerintetek, akinek csak a család lenne fontos, a nyugalom csak azzal akit szeret?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 5)

Figyu ez egyszeru , nem illenek ossze. A lany meg nem erett a csendes nyugodt eletre. O meg ugymond elni , tapsolni akar. Ezt a haverod nem akarta biztositani. jobb most mint kesobb.


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

Ez eddig rendben is van, ugyanakkor a kérdés továbbra is áll: torz elképzelés valakitől,hogy a legfontosabb a családod? Vagy kell a család és mellette szükséges a bulizás is? Tudom vannak akik ennek is, annak is híve, de akkor mi az okosság,


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 5)

az okosság az arany köüzépút,amit a legritkábban jön össze.
nekünk is itt a 2 gyerek majdnem mindig itthon vagyunk,de azért néha megyünk ketten bulizni és bizoyn külön is.egyik vigyázz a láynokra a másik megy a haverjaiva.
Amikor meg mindketten menni akakrunk jön az anyós vagy anyu.
Mindent meglehet oldani ha karjuk!
szeretet és türelelm és az arany középút!


----------



## mikigyerek (2006 Szeptember 5)

magic írta:


> Segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Van egy igen jó barátom és szegénykémet kb 10 napja azért "rugta ki" a barátnője,mert nem szeret bulizni és nem nagyon kedveli az embereket. Illetve kedveli, de csak az inteligensen viselkedőket és a számára jófejeket. Ez valóban olyan nagy gond? Van esélye az ilyen embernek szerintetek, akinek csak a család lenne fontos, a nyugalom csak azzal akit szeret?



szerintem inkább nyertél, mint vesztettél! nem ez volt az ok, ez az ürügy volt! ha az igazi okra nem jössz rá, akkor viszont eleve kudarcra volt itélve a kapcsolat, mert nem figyeltetek egymásra. ha keményen akarnék fogalmazni, akkor azt mondanám, hogy két önző ember egymás mellet élésének lett vége! persze csak feltételezem, mert semmit nem tudok a "barátaidról"!


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

mikigyerek írta:


> szerintem inkább nyertél, mint vesztettél! nem ez volt az ok, ez az ürügy volt! ha az igazi okra nem jössz rá, akkor viszont eleve kudarcra volt itélve a kapcsolat, mert nem figyeltetek egymásra. ha keményen akarnék fogalmazni, akkor azt mondanám, hogy két önző ember egymás mellet élésének lett vége! persze csak feltételezem, mert semmit nem tudok a "barátaidról"!




Hogy téged mennyire útállak... mármint a barátom nevében:
sztem fején találtad a szöget


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

Egy kapcsolat alapja a tolarancia, empátia és még sorolhatnám. Némi egyezés is kell, na meg egyezőség. Ha az egyik részről hiányzik, akkor nem kell húzni, halasztani a dolgot, tovább kell állni, a másiknak pedig bele kell ebbe nyugodni, hisz akkor tényleg nem a megfelelőt találta meg. 
Lépj tovább, ismerkedj, válaszd a legjobbat, ha úgy érzed nincs is most olyan. Nem kell azon gondolkodni miért történt, ami történt, azon viszont érdemes elgondolkodni, hogy a tolerancakészséged (vagyis a barátodé) mennyire fejlett...


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

Ila1 írta:


> Egy kapcsolat alapja a tolarancia, empátia és még sorolhatnám. Némi egyezés is kell, na meg egyezőség. Ha az egyik részről hiányzik, akkor nem kell húzni, halasztani a dolgot, tovább kell állni, a másiknak pedig bele kell ebbe nyugodni, hisz akkor tényleg nem a megfelelőt találta meg.
> Lépj tovább, ismerkedj, válaszd a legjobbat, ha úgy érzed nincs is most olyan. Nem kell azon gondolkodni miért történt, ami történt, azon viszont érdemes elgondolkodni, hogy a tolerancakészséged (vagyis a barátodé) mennyire fejlett...




Kénytelen fejlettnek lennie a toleranciakészségnek, máskülönben nem lehetne elengedni a másikat.... megmondtam ezt a barátomnak is.....


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

magic írta:


> Kénytelen fejlettnek lennie a toleranciakészségnek, máskülönben nem lehetne elengedni a másikat.... megmondtam ezt a barátomnak is.....


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

Gyorsan elvitázunk párszor a barátomon és hamarosan "tőthetem" le a hofikat :-D


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 5)

magic írta:


> Gyorsan elvitázunk párszor a barátomon és hamarosan "tőthetem" le a hofikat :-D



Szóval te is a limit elérése miatt írogatsz.....


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 5)

magic írta:


> Gyorsan elvitázunk párszor a barátomon és hamarosan "tőthetem" le a hofikat :-D


Simlis!
Hogy mondta a legnagyobb magyar mágus - "Figyeljék a kezemet, mert csalok!" -
De Ő még se bukott le! Te se azért mert megírtad, hanem mert kilógott a lóláb


----------



## robertc (2006 Szeptember 5)

Nincs tökéletes ember.Ez kell,hogy legyen egy kapcsolat kiindulási pontja!Mindenkinek részben elkell nézni a hibáit,na meg a legjobb megoldás a KOMPROMISSZUM!!!


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

marisza írta:


> Simlis!
> Hogy mondta a legnagyobb magyar mágus - "Figyeljék a kezemet, mert csalok!" -
> De Ő még se bukott le! Te se azért mert megírtad, hanem mert kilógott a lóláb




Simlis? Ezt nem veszem sértésnek, hiszen ebből élek. Más kérdés, hogy ezt szerencsére a nézők élvezik.....

Hát igen...ezek a lovak má csak ilyenek. A lábuk állandóan kint lóg...


----------



## marisza (2006 Szeptember 5)

magic írta:


> Simlis? Ezt nem veszem sértésnek, hiszen ebből élek. Más kérdés, hogy ezt szerencsére a nézők élvezik.....
> 
> Hát igen...ezek a lovak má csak ilyenek. A lábuk állandóan kint lóg...


 Nem is annak szántam
Különben hol szoktál fellépni?
Egy új produkciónak meg javaslom a lovak lábának eltüntetését, bár az meg az illuzionista, vagy az orvos dolga.


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

marisza írta:


> Nem is annak szántam
> Különben hol szoktál fellépni?
> Egy új produkciónak meg javaslom a lovak lábának eltüntetését, bár az meg az illuzionista, vagy az orvos dolga.




Általában óvodákban, iskolákban, szülinapokon, esküvőkön, falunapokon, városi napokon, szilveszteri bulikban, pártrendezvényeken (függetlenül mindegyikén !), gyereknapokon, jótékonysági esteken, médiabulikon, most csak ennyi jutott eszembe, ha valami kimaratt bocsi. Lényeg hogy bárhol ahová meghívást kapok elmegyek. A lóláb pedig eltűnik amennyiben úgy akarom hidd el.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

magic írta:


> Általában óvodákban, iskolákban, szülinapokon, esküvőkön, falunapokon, városi napokon, szilveszteri bulikban, pártrendezvényeken (függetlenül mindegyikén !), gyereknapokon, jótékonysági esteken, médiabulikon, most csak ennyi jutott eszembe, ha valami kimaratt bocsi. Lényeg hogy bárhol ahová meghívást kapok elmegyek. A lóláb pedig eltűnik amennyiben úgy akarom hidd el.


 

Ha te bűvész vagy,és szereted szórakoztatni az embereket, akkor a canadahun találkozón a helyed 30-án!


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 5)

Ila1 írta:


> Ha te bűvész vagy,és szereted szórakoztatni az embereket, akkor a canadahun találkozón a helyed 30-án!




Rajta vagyok a szeren...


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 5)

magic írta:


> Rajta vagyok a szeren...


OK, EGY KICSIT LEMARADTAM, DE AKKOR MAJD TALÁLKOZUNK, REMÉLEM


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ila1 írta:


> OK, EGY KICSIT LEMARADTAM, DE AKKOR MAJD TALÁLKOZUNK, REMÉLEM



Amennyiben rajtam múlik, úgy lesz


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

magic írta:


> Amennyiben rajtam múlik, úgy lesz


Jó reggelt


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ila1 írta:


> Jó reggelt



Legyen szép napod és mindenki másnak is . Ha nem titokos, kinek mivel telik ma a napja?


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 6)

Én ma csak takaritgatok, babázom(tegnap megfőztem) és remélem lesz egy klassz estém,a barátaimmal találkozom!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

ma se nem takarítok, se nem főzök, csak pihenek, játszom a gyerekekkel és itt leszek olykor-olykor veletek


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 6)

andika írta:


> Én ma csak takaritgatok, babázom(tegnap megfőztem) és remélem lesz egy klassz estém,a barátaimmal találkozom!




A takarítást leszámítva szép napnak nézel elébe.


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ila1 írta:


> ma se nem takarítok, se nem főzök, csak pihenek, játszom a gyerekekkel és itt leszek olykor-olykor veletek



Neked még szebbnek ígérkezik a napod,márcsak a takarítás hiánya miatt .


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 6)

magic írta:


> A takarítást leszámítva szép napnak nézel elébe.


 

Igen,szeretem is az ilyen nyugis napokat!


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

magic írta:


> Neked még szebbnek ígérkezik a napod,márcsak a takarítás hiánya miatt .


Én az a fajta vagyok, aki szeret takarítani. Olyan rendmánisás vagyok, így (ha rend van) érzem jól magam. Takarítás hajnalban megvolt Most meg játszunk a gyerekekkel + itt van a nyakamon a 2 éves keresztfiam. Áll a bál


----------



## Szt.Rita (2006 Szeptember 6)

Szeretsz takarítani?!  Én sajna valahogy vonzom a káoszt, úgyhogy folyton takaríthatok, hogy ne legyen rumli körülöttem. Még jó(?), hogy csak egy 2 szobás panel.


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 6)

A 2 szobásban van aztán a kupi igazán,nekünk is az van,de 4-en élünk benne, egy nagy és egy kis lánnyal.
Naponta 20x rámolom össze a lakást.
Nem is járok konditerembe és 52 kg vagyok!


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 6)

Ila1 írta:


> Én az a fajta vagyok, aki szeret takarítani. Olyan rendmánisás vagyok, így (ha rend van) érzem jól magam. Takarítás hajnalban megvolt Most meg játszunk a gyerekekkel + itt van a nyakamon a 2 éves keresztfiam. Áll a bál




Szeretsz takarítani? Ijjjjjjj.... na majd tudom akkor kit fogok meghívni hozzám egy teadélutánra. Amint belépsz tuti magadtól felkapod a takarító eszközöket, miután sikerült utat vágnod a sok kacatokon át.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 6)

magic írta:


> Szeretsz takarítani? Ijjjjjjj.... na majd tudom akkor kit fogok meghívni hozzám egy teadélutánra. Amint belépsz tuti magadtól felkapod a takarító eszközöket, miután sikerült utat vágnod a sok kacatokon át.


Jó pénzért  ;-)


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 6)

A zseni átlát a káoszon,-én inkább takarítok....


----------



## magic (2006 Szeptember 6)

luis enrique írta:


> A zseni átlát a káoszon,-én inkább takarítok....




Ha már nagyon muszáj kénytelen vagyok, bár néha zavar az a pár autóroncs és olajoshordó ami az ágyam mellett van.


----------



## mamaci (2006 Szeptember 8)

_jújjj _az tűzveszélyes !


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

A Tuzoltok a szomszedban.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 8)

szerintem van porraloltója


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Szeptember 8)

csak nem karosszéria lakatos??


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 8)

A chat ledobta az ekszijat,vagy csapagyas lett?


----------



## farkas (2006 Szeptember 24)

Az alkohol ol butit es nyomorba dont.Salynos meg sokann nem jottek ra.Sok csalad szetesett mar miatta,de minden allam komoly adokat vesz be az arusitasabol ezert nem lepnek fel komojan ellene.


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 23)

Ja + néha jólesik inni pár söröcskét!
a barátokkal


----------



## zsu613 (2006 November 13)

Nem akarok soha többet dolgozni!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 November 13)

farkas írta:


> Az alkohol ol butit es nyomorba dont.Salynos meg sokann nem jottek ra.Sok csalad szetesett mar miatta,de minden allam komoly adokat vesz be az arusitasabol ezert nem lepnek fel komojan ellene.


Én ezt a tejjel ismerem. És valami lehet benne, mert a sörtöl még nem volt hasmenésem,komám.


----------



## Melitta (2006 November 13)

a konjaktol meg mozgekonyak leszunk maskulonben konyen elmacskasodunk.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 13)

zsu613 írta:


> Nem akarok soha többet dolgozni!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nem csodálom. Az én fiam is amikor kérdezték töle, hogy mi akar lenni, azt modnta: nyugdijjas.


----------



## Karsay István (2006 November 14)

> Nem akarok soha többet dolgozni!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


 
Én se, ezért veszek minden héten egy lottót! :fuck:


----------



## platon (2006 November 14)

Holnap mi vár rád - azt ne kutasd, ne kérd. Mindennapod nézd kész nyereség gyanánt..


----------



## branca (2006 November 15)

Nos a dolgozást én sem preferálom, de tudjuk mindannyian, hogy szükséges rossz az életünkben. Na meg azt mondják, ez az egyik olyan dolog, ami megkülönböztet minket, embereket az állatvilágtól


----------



## E.Ágnes (2006 November 15)

branca írta:


> Nos a dolgozást én sem preferálom, de tudjuk mindannyian, hogy szükséges rossz az életünkben. Na meg azt mondják, ez az egyik olyan dolog, ami megkülönböztet minket, embereket az állatvilágtól


Akkor miért mondjuk rá azt, hogy húzzuk az igát...?


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 15)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Akkor miért mondjuk rá azt, hogy húzzuk az igát...?


Igen erdekes a kerdes.Egyebkent csak azert tunt fol nekem,mivel en is utalok dolgozni. Ezekszerint van emberi iga is.Azt huzzuk mi.8)


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

branca írta:


> Nos a dolgozást én sem preferálom, de tudjuk mindannyian, hogy szükséges rossz az életünkben. Na meg azt mondják, ez az egyik olyan dolog, ami megkülönböztet minket, embereket az állatvilágtól


Már bocs, hogy elviccelem de akkor miért mondják némelyik emberre, hogy iszik mint az állat?
Ide kapcsolódó: Melyik az az állat, amely napjában többszörösére csökken? A férj


----------



## tibi (2006 November 15)

Mert reggel azt mondja neki anya. Kelj már fel te marha, délben: gyere enni te disznó, este :gyere ágyba nyuszikám, utánna: mivolt ez te tetű


----------



## branca (2006 November 15)

E.Ágnes és Tibi! Azért mindent ugye én sem tudhatok, bár elvárható lenne, ugye?  
Hogy miért mondják, húzzuk az igát? Az állat miért húzza? Mert dolgozni akar? Nem hinném, rákényszeríti a csúcsragadózó. 
És hogy miért mondják, iszik, mint az állat? Mert szerintem ez pontosan az igavonókra vonatkozik, akiket jól kihajszolnak, aztán megisznak egyszerre akár egy cinvödörnyi vizet is. A különbség mindössze, hogy nem egy cinvödörnyi sört, hanem vizet 
De várom a további ötleteket ezekre a szólásokra!


----------



## Technomágus (2006 November 17)

"Van életem mert zenélek", mondta a tücsök, és nyár végén közölte a hangyával, miszerint az erősebb jogán beköltözik hozzá, koszt-kvártély szükségességének okán.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 November 18)

branca írta:


> Várjátok már a Mikulást?


Helló! Ezt most hány helyre fogod még leírni????


----------



## andika (2006 November 18)

Mig a 20 meg nem lesz!
A Csöcsi meg melózik!


----------



## Judith (2006 November 18)

branca írta:


> Várjátok már a Mikulást?



Nem, mert az legtöbbször havat is jelent és utálok havat lapátolni. Úgyhogy menjen felétek, nekem nem kell.


----------



## böbike (2006 November 20)

Judith írta:


> Nem, mert az legtöbbször havat is jelent és utálok havat lapátolni. Úgyhogy menjen felétek, nekem nem kell.


akkor megérdemled, ha üres marad a csizmád


----------



## aspactbala (2006 November 20)

Én speciel nem a havat szeretem a télben, hanem a jeget. (Azaz korcsolyázást) 


De csak úgy mondom.


----------



## Judith (2006 November 20)

böbike írta:


> akkor megérdemled, ha üres marad a csizmád



Ugyis csak édességet hozna, és az nem használ az alakomnak.


----------



## tibi (2006 November 21)

branca írta:


> E.Ágnes és Tibi! Azért mindent ugye én sem tudhatok, bár elvárható lenne, ugye?
> Hogy miért mondják, húzzuk az igát? Az állat miért húzza? Mert dolgozni akar? Nem hinném, rákényszeríti a csúcsragadózó.
> És hogy miért mondják, iszik, mint az állat? Mert szerintem ez pontosan az igavonókra vonatkozik, akiket jól kihajszolnak, aztán megisznak egyszerre akár egy cinvödörnyi vizet is. A különbség mindössze, hogy nem egy cinvödörnyi sört, hanem vizet
> De várom a további ötleteket ezekre a szólásokra!


Példának okáért ott van ugye a mérték és a tartózkodás elve, mérték a lóitató vödör, tartózkodás az asztal alatt


----------



## tibi (2006 November 21)

branca írta:


> E.Ágnes és Tibi! Azért mindent ugye én sem tudhatok, bár elvárható lenne, ugye?
> Hogy miért mondják, húzzuk az igát? Az állat miért húzza? Mert dolgozni akar? Nem hinném, rákényszeríti a csúcsragadózó.
> És hogy miért mondják, iszik, mint az állat? Mert szerintem ez pontosan az igavonókra vonatkozik, akiket jól kihajszolnak, aztán megisznak egyszerre akár egy cinvödörnyi vizet is. A különbség mindössze, hogy nem egy cinvödörnyi sört, hanem vizet
> De várom a további ötleteket ezekre a szólásokra!


De a gödény nem igavonóóóó!!! Mégis szokták volt mondani:iszik mint a gödény


----------



## E.Ágnes (2006 November 21)

Mint a kefekötő... (no offence!)


----------



## Efike (2006 November 21)

Akkor a gödény a kefekötő szinonimája? :shock:


----------



## platon (2006 November 21)

A Gödény és a kefekötő is vedel?


----------



## Efike (2006 November 21)

Iszik mint a kefekötő és vedel, mint a gödény.


----------



## pitti (2006 November 21)

A kefekoto es a szitakoto azok rokonok?  Es mi van a seged munkassal? Az nem iszik?


----------



## Efike (2006 November 21)

A Pitti a gödény, a kefekötő és minden más ivó szinonimája :twisted:


----------



## tibi (2006 November 22)

pitti írta:


> A kefekoto es a szitakoto azok rokonok?  Es mi van a seged munkassal? Az nem iszik?


A jó segédmunkás nem iszik hanem vedelLátszik, hogy soha nem voltál segédmunkás.


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 2)

A közelünkben van egy kocsma. Az épület előtt két metalszürke személyautó parkolt. Kijött a kocsmából egy emberke, aki a falban kapaszkodva jutott el az elöl álló autóig. Nyomkodta a kulcsot a zárba, de sehogy nem akart belemenni.
Végül valaki szólt neki: bátyám, az nem fog menni! Már miért ne menne. Ez az én autóm, akkor ülök be, amikor akarok, mi közöd hozzá!- így a részeg. - Igen ám, csak hogy az az én autóm- válaszolta neki az előbbi úriember a söre mellől. 
A részeg, áttántorgott a másik autóhoz, és beült, elment vele. Senki nem próbálta megakadályozni, hogy ilyen állapotban vezessen.
Most akkor kefekötő, szitakötő, gödény, vagy esetleg ökör, tulok?


----------



## útkereső (2006 December 2)

*Az ember nem ihat mindig.... valamikor pisilni is kell! *




.


----------



## Judith (2006 December 3)

arian85 írta:


> nagyon elegem van kihazsnálnak az emebrek



A fenébe! Hát miért hagyod magad?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2006 December 4)

Rinka írta:


> A közelünkben van egy kocsma. Az épület előtt két metalszürke személyautó parkolt. Kijött a kocsmából egy emberke, aki a falban kapaszkodva jutott el az elöl álló autóig. Nyomkodta a kulcsot a zárba, de sehogy nem akart belemenni.
> Végül valaki szólt neki: bátyám, az nem fog menni! Már miért ne menne. Ez az én autóm, akkor ülök be, amikor akarok, mi közöd hozzá!- így a részeg. - Igen ám, csak hogy az az én autóm- válaszolta neki az előbbi úriember a söre mellől.
> A részeg, áttántorgott a másik autóhoz, és beült, elment vele. Senki nem próbálta megakadályozni, hogy ilyen állapotban vezessen.
> Most akkor kefekötő, szitakötő, gödény, vagy esetleg ökör, tulok?


 
Aki nem vette ki a kulcsot a kezéből, az egy ökör. Ő maga csak berúgott, mint a csacsi.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Aki nem vette ki a kulcsot a kezéből, az egy ökör. Ő maga csak berúgott, mint a csacsi.


Szerintem is az,lehet karambolozik es artatlan emberek eletebe kerul.Az overol nem is beszelve.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

Általában a vétlenek halnak meg, sajnos.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

Altalaban mindenki meghal.Elobb-utobb.Ezt meg nemtudjuk kivedeni.Sajnos.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

Ah,én nem akarnék örökké élni...csak amég kötbeutazom a világot és megnézek mindent,ami érdekel....szóval,lehet,hogy örökké tartana


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Ah,én nem akarnék örökké élni...csak amég kötbeutazom a világot és megnézek mindent,ami érdekel....szóval,lehet,hogy örökké tartana


nem egy rossz allaspont.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

Tudom Már dolgozom rajta


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 4)

Dolgozni,csak pontosan szepen ahogy a csillag megy az egen ugy erdemes.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 4)

Amit ma megtehetek, holnap megteheti helyettem más is..ez is jó filozófia


----------



## Rinka (2006 December 5)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Aki nem vette ki a kulcsot a kezéből, az egy ökör. Ő maga csak berúgott, mint a csacsi.



Pontos fogalmazás! Pedig előfordulhat, hogy ez az ember elgázol valakit, talán egy olyan személyt, aki nekünk fontos. Mégis hagyjuk beülni az autóba.


----------



## zozoka (2006 December 20)

A dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz,legyél inkább alkoholista.


----------



## Melitta (2006 December 20)

zozoka írta:


> A dohányzás tüdőrákot okoz,legyél inkább alkoholista.


A majrak szimpibb?


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 20)

Arra lehet konyokolni kohoges kozben


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 17)

Csak úgy mondom...Ma délután a Pécsről Bp-re tartó IC-ből a vágányok mellet egy halott szarvast láttam.......Nagyon szomorú lettem..Nem vitték el szegényt eltemetni. Vajon hétfőn is ott lesz még amikor Pécsre tartok?


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 18)

Csak úgy mondom...A legújjabb magyar őrület: a kormány szociális biz-i és ifjuságvédelmi szervének tagnai előrejesztették hogy otthoni használatra készülhet pornó fiatalkoruakkal(14 évesekről is), amennyiben abba a fiatalkorú beleegyezik, és nem a szülő készíti a filmet róla, róluk!!!!! Hányingerem van már ettől.. Mondjátok hová visznek minket?? Megyek a betegszobába örjöngeni, zokogni. A tehetetlenség rázza a szívemet!


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Február 18)

Ez megdöbbentő a számomra is, ezek szerint a sok korrupt politikus mellett sok pedofil is van!


----------



## alberth (2007 Február 18)

Tántika írta:


> Csak úgy mondom...A legújjabb magyar őrület: a kormány szociális biz-i és ifjuságvédelmi szervének tagnai előrejesztették hogy otthoni használatra készülhet pornó fiatalkoruakkal(14 évesekről is), amennyiben abba a fiatalkorú beleegyezik, és nem a szülő készíti a filmet róla, róluk!!!!! Hányingerem van már ettől.. Mondjátok hová visznek minket?? Megyek a betegszobába örjöngeni, zokogni. A tehetetlenség rázza a szívemet!


Első bejelentésre azt hittem, valami vicc. Később a hajam is égnek állt. Nem akartam elhinni, hogy ez igaz! Hová tart a közerkölcs süllyesztése, züllesztése? Elmerülünk így a szennyben és a mocsárban. Kell egy Münchausen-báró, aki a saját hajánál fogva is ki tudja magát húzni lovastól a mocsárból, vagy már nekünk is ilyen képességre lesz szükségünk előbb-utóbb! :4:


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 18)

Erre gondoltok: http://index.hu/politika/belfold/prn0216/ ?
Nekem is égnek állt a hajam. És még csodálkoznak, hogy mennyire megszaporodtak a pedofil bűnözők, és hogy terjed a gyermekpornó. Nem tudom elhinni, hogy ebből legyen valami, annyira még nem lehetünk könnyelműek.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Február 18)

Csak úgy mondom...A legújjabb magyar őrület: a kormány szociális biz-i és ifjuságvédelmi szervének tagnai előrejesztették hogy otthoni használatra készülhet pornó fiatalkoruakkal(14 évesekről is), amennyiben abba a fiatalkorú beleegyezik, és nem a szülő készíti a filmet róla, róluk!!!!! Hányingerem van már ettől.. Mondjátok hová visznek minket?? Megyek a betegszobába örjöngeni, zokogni. A tehetetlenség rázza a szívemet!
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________
Ez szornyu ! Eddig azt remeltem, hogy nem igaz. Ez ellen , hogy lehet
tenni valamit? Irtam mar ala tiltakozo levelet hasonlo orult okbol kifolyolag.
Nem tudnank kezdeni egyet?


----------



## Tántika (2007 Február 18)

Csak abban reménykedek hogy annyira nem egységes a kormánypárti oldal. Talán elvetik a beadványt. Talán a kisebbik kormánypárt tagjai közül is elzáródnak ez elől. Talán, talán, talán....De már nincs min csodálkozni. Itt kérem szépen minden megtörténhet...Nem hiába szállítják az UNIO szemetét is az országba...a sok szemét közt elvész az a néhány ezer tonna..Van olyan honfitársunk, aki pénzért szemétdombbá változtatta faluját.....!!!Megyek a betegszobába...


----------



## Karsay István (2007 Február 19)

Az a baj, hogy ez EU kezdeményesés, és mi csaholni fogunk ehhez is! 
Nem merünk majd NEMet mondani szokás szerint....


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

csak ugy mondom:utálom a sulit!! miért? mert szombaton is kell járni október óta és fáradt vagyok!! ja..hogy még van a suliból 2 hónap? király


----------



## Mauzes (2007 Június 14)

Pedig a suli király. Szívesebben dolgoznál inkább?


----------



## Ernoe (2007 Június 16)

Kedves Gyönygyi

Nem élek Magyarországon, nem ismerem a helyzetet. Nemrég kaptam egy "rejtéjes" e-mailt amiben az álltalad irt rémhirröl "tudositott" engem valaki.

Akárhogy kutattam de nem találtam szavahihetö forrást erröl a rémhirröl.

Biztos vagy benne, hogy erröl szol a törvényelöterjesztés?

Nem szeretnék felüllni minden féle pletykának.








Tudnál nekem egy hiteles forrást nevezni?

Mint ahogy mondom, semmi érdekem sincs a számomra ismeretlen pártokat védeni vagy támadni de valahogy az az érzésem, hogy odahaza rendesen dul az övönaluli politikai harc.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 17)

Eleg ellentmondasos a hir hisz 18 ev alatt szuloi beleegyezes kell a hazassagba is nem?
Mast szabad csinalni a fiataloknak akar 14 eves kortol?


----------



## kincsem (2007 Június 17)

Melitta írta:


> Eleg ellentmondasos a hir hisz 18 ev alatt szuloi beleegyezes kell a hazassagba is nem?
> Mast szabad csinalni a fiataloknak akar 14 eves kortol?


Melita kedves , 16 ev allatt kell szülöi beleegyezés a hazassághoz!!
ES valamelyik ujságban én is olvastam ezt a hirt , ez még nagyobb döbbenet számomra


----------



## Spanky (2007 Június 17)

Melitta írta:


> Eleg ellentmondasos a hir hisz 18 ev alatt szuloi beleegyezes kell a hazassagba is nem?
> Mast szabad csinalni a fiataloknak akar 14 eves kortol?


 
Melittam, 
Kanadaban 14 ev az "age of consent" (bocs de nem tudom, hogy mondjak Magyarul), a nemi kozosuleshez.
Na most egy "felnotnek" csak akkor lehet problemaja a hatosagokal, ha tanar es az egyik diakjaval sexel.

<O</O


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 17)

nagyon le vagyok maradva valahogy a gyerekek is hittek nekunk jobban. Egy diak szerelemnel mikor a fiu lanykerobe jott egyszeruen azt mondtam Canadaban 21 ev a nagykorusag gyere vissza ha mar betoltotted. Akkor volt a fiu 14 a lanyommal egyutt. MAs high schoolba kezdtek igy a "szerelem" is tova szallt.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Június 19)

Ernoe írta:


> Kedves Gyöngyi
> 
> Nem élek Magyarországon, nem ismerem a helyzetet. Nemrég kaptam egy "rejtéjes" e-mailt amiben az álltalad irt rémhirröl "tudositott" engem valaki.
> Akárhogy kutattam de nem találtam szavahihetö forrást erröl a rémhirröl.
> ...


 

Kedves Ernoe ,

Nem tudok segiteni , en csak ideztem Tantika # 217 beirasat ( a piros betukkel irott resz) es utana a # 220-ban volt ez a website. Talan olvasd el. 
*6 beirassal a Te beirasod elott.*
http://index.hu/politika/belfold/prn0216/ ?

Szoval nem az "altalam irt remhir volt ". 

Take care, Gyongyi


----------



## Ernoe (2007 Június 19)

Kedves Melitta
Szabadjon egy tévedésre felhivnom a figyelmeteket. 
Nem igaz, hogy „szülöi beleegyezés" kell a házassághoz! 

Shakespear Romeo és Juliája ota tudjuk, hogy hova vezetne az ilyesmi. 

http://praevention-rhein-neckar.de/Bilder/shakespear.gif 






*A szülök beleegyezése nélkül is házasodhat egy fiatalkoru.*

„Egy fiatalkorut" irtam mert a házasulandok közül legalább az egyiknek negykorunak (18 évesnek) , üzletképesnek kell lennie.

Ha az egyik házasulando még nem nagykoru akkor engedélyt kell kérni nem a mamátol hanem a családbiroságtol. 
A családbiroság meghallgatja ugyan a szülöket (ha hozzá akarnak szolni a dologhoz) de csak igen sulyos érvek esetén akadályozza meg a házasságot. 
Mégegyszer, szülöi beleegyezés nélkül is házasodhat egy fiatalkoru.

(Egy sulyos érv mondjuk ha valaki nem beszámithato, pl. psychisch beteg. Hogy fejezze be elöször a gimnásiumot az nem érv. )

Megjegyzem az egynemüek közötti házassághoz legalább 21 évesnek kell lenniük a feleknek. Micsoda jogtalanság! kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2007 Június 19)

Kedves Gyönygyi, köszi a linket.

Remélem, hogy más is elolvasta mert onnan rögtön kiderül, hogy nem pervezkedésre valo felbujtásrol van szo.

Az, hogy a fiatalkoruak már a "nagykoruságuk" elött felfedezik a szexualis hovatartozásukat az nem a baloldali pártok müve hanem egy természeti adottság. 

Erröl jut eszembe egy közismert filozofus esete, aki a nászélyszakán anyira megilyedt feleségének szörrel boritott vaginájátol, hogy soha az életébe nem ment vele az ágyba. 

Csak a hitére valo tekintettel nem vált el a feleségétöl. 

Erdekes a szotárban nem találtam meg Schamhaar megfelelöjét.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Június 20)

Talan inkabb Agnesnek kellene megkoszonni Ernoe, hiszen O tette be a linket.

Romeo es Julia viszont azert haltak meg mert Shakespeare ugy dontott. Az igaz ugyan, hogy nem az O hibaja volt, O is csak hallotta valahol. Lehet, hogy csak pletyka volt. Szerintem ne dolj be neki.

Gyongyi


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 20)

> Szabadjon egy tévedésre felhivnom a figyelmeteket.
> Nem igaz, hogy „szülöi beleegyezés" kell a házassághoz!


Mint szulo mindent bedobott , hogy eszre teritse a fiatalokat. 
Ma mar boven kinottek a tini korszakbol, de ugylatszik egyik sem akar hazasagot kotni pedig mar semmi akadalya nem lenne. 
Gyerekkent tinikent valamennyien minnel elobb felnottek akarunk lenni,es csak kesobb jon ra az ember nem kell az idot annyira surgetni.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Június 20)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Talan inkabb Agnesnek kellene megkoszonni Ernoe, hiszen O tette be a linket.
> 
> Romeo es Julia viszont azert haltak meg mert Shakespeare ugy dontott. Az igaz ugyan, hogy nem az O hibaja volt, O is csak hallotta valahol. Lehet, hogy csak pletyka volt. Szerintem ne dolj be neki.
> 
> Gyongyi


 
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ernoe (2007 Június 20)

Na most mit csináljunk Liza Minelli-vel?
A Cabaret forgatásakor még nem volt nagykoru.


----------



## Tántika (2007 Június 20)

Sziasztok. Igen valóban megpróbálták ezt a gusztustalanságot. Valami csoda folytán aztán elült a dolog...szerencsére.
Itt valóban övönaluli politikai harc folyik...csak mi isszuk meg a levét.
Na további jó beszélgetést. Nekem nagyon melegem van. Pécs: 35 fok árnyékban.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Június 20)

Melitta írta:


> Mint szulo mindent bedobott , hogy eszre teritse a fiatalokat.
> Ma mar boven kinottek a tini korszakbol, de ugylatszik egyik sem akar hazasagot kotni pedig mar semmi akadalya nem lenne.
> Gyerekkent tinikent valamennyien minnel elobb felnottek akarunk lenni,es csak kesobb jon ra az ember nem kell az idot annyira surgetni.


 
Melitta,

Bizinyos fokig igazad van.
Kanadai, legalabbis tartomanyi torvenyek szerint, ha 16-18 ev kozott van a szemely, akkor szuloi beleegyezes kell a hazasaghoz. 
16 even alulinak csaladi birosag beleegyezesre van szuksege.

A Magyar torvenyeket nem ismerem.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Június 20)

Ernoe írta:


> Na most mit csináljunk Liza Minelli-vel?
> A Cabaret forgatásakor még nem volt nagykoru.


 
26 eves nem nagykoru?
Liza 1946-ban szuletet.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Június 21)

Ernoe írta:


> Na most mit csináljunk Liza Minelli-vel?
> A Cabaret forgatásakor még nem volt nagykoru.


 

Akkor sem lett volna semmi ha nem lett volna nagykoru, ugyanis a "Kabare" nem egy "pornograf felvetel "ami sajat celra lett keszitve.
Vagy arra gondolsz , hogy az , es utana sunyin es a beleegyezese nelkul bemutattak az egesz vilagon??


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Június 21)

Tántika írta:


> Sziasztok. Igen valóban megpróbálták ezt a gusztustalanságot. Valami csoda folytán aztán elült adolog...szerencsére.
> Itt valóban övönaluli politikai harc folyik...csak mi isszuk meg a levét.
> Na további jó beszélgetést. Nekem nagyon melegem van. Pécs: 35 fok árnyékban.


 

Szia Tantika,

Tulajdonkeppen azert ult el a dolog , mert rajottek, hogy a torvenymodositasi javaslat nem jol volt megfogalmazva.

Ami abbol all, hogy beleirtak azt a mondatot, hogy "csaladtag "nem keszithet pornograf felvetelt vagy folytathat sexualis kapcsolatot a fiatalkoruval meg annak beleegyezesevel sem. Mivel a "ferj vagy feleseg vagy a partner" szinten csaladtagnak minosul , igy ugy nezett ki a vegen, hogy barki csinalhat a fiatalkorurol pornograf felveteleket, vagy folytathat sexualis kapcsolatot - annak belegyezesevel- kiveve a "csaladtagokat "beleertve a " ferjet vagy feleseget vagy a partnert " mert az buntetendo, mivel "csaladtag".  Tehat a "csaladtag"megfogalmazasbol a hazastarsat vagy a partnert ki kellett volna venni.
Mivel igy az egesz torvenymodositasi javaslat pont az ellenkezojet mondta mint amit akartak igy visszavontak, gondolom addig amig sikerul megfogalmazniuk helyesen.

Ezek szerint a "vita" a javaslat korul nem volt teljesen felesleges mert akik irtak a torvenymodositasi javaslatot , azok is beismerik, hogy nem azt irtak amit gondoltak.
Tehat most egyenlore szunet van a:555: ba addig, amig kiderul, hogy tulajdonkeppen mit is akartak mondani? 

Gyongyi


----------



## Ernoe (2007 Június 30)

Spanky
Igazad van, én tévedtem, Minelli valoban idösebb volt a filmben.
Az elsö filmföszerepet 16 évesen kapta de ez nem a Cabaret hanem az Anna Frank cimü darab volt. Na ja.
Söt sokáig nem is kapta meg a Sally szerepét mert a hangja tul jo volt egy bárénekesnöi szerephez, azonkivül hiányzott az angolos dialektus.

Nem hiszem, hogy egyetlen egy ország is lenne a civilizált világban (az arabokrol nem is beszélve) ahol egy párt a fiatalkoruakkal valo szexualis kapcsolat legalizálására törekedne. Amit itt olvasok az egy marhaság. 

A törvények lefektetésére azonban még akkor is szükség van ha egy tettet "nyilvánvaloan" büntetendö cselekménynek tartunk.

Itt nemrég megevett egy pofa egy másikat közös beleegyezéssel.
Mivel ilyesmi ritkán foldul elö ezért nem volt törvény a kanibalizmus ellen.
Egy jogállamban meg ügye csak a törvénytörés büntetendö.
Az ügyvédeknek nagyon sok munkába került, mig a magát egyszerü gourmet-nak tartot lakat alatt tudhatták.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Július 4)

En nem teljesen ertem az allasfoglalasodat a temaban. Mar valahol a Romeo es Julianal elvesztem es ez nem lett jobb amikor Lisa Minelli bejott a kepbe se.

Szoval mi a torveny most a kanibalizmussal ? Csak jo tudni ha valaki itt elkezdi ragni az oldalam.


----------



## magyarhunor (2007 Július 12)

Tántika írta:


> Csak úgy mondom...A legújjabb magyar őrület: a kormány szociális biz-i és ifjuságvédelmi szervének tagnai előrejesztették hogy otthoni használatra készülhet pornó fiatalkoruakkal(14 évesekről is), amennyiben abba a fiatalkorú beleegyezik, és nem a szülő készíti a filmet róla, róluk!!!!! Hányingerem van már ettől.. Mondjátok hová visznek minket?? Megyek a betegszobába örjöngeni, zokogni. A tehetetlenség rázza a szívemet!



Ez az érték nélküliség, erkölcsi nihil, úgyis mondhatnám, hogy liberális mocsok hogyan teremthet értéket és értékes emberi életet?
Ez az út nem vezet sehova.


----------



## Night35 (2008 Július 25)

Nem biztos hogy hatásos, csak állítják róla.


----------



## elke (2008 Augusztus 10)

Néha azért egy kis tudatmódosítás sem árt 

MÓDJÁVAL


----------



## varga.tibi (2008 Augusztus 10)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## ronin55 (2008 Szeptember 24)

*Kalózok támadtak meg egy amerikai hadihajót*

Az amerikai haditengerészet egyik üzemanyag-szállító hajója figyelmeztető lövésekkel tartóztatott fel a szomáliai partoknál két kalózhajót, amely üldözőbe vette a katonai járművet - jelentette be az amerikai haditengerészet szerdán...

Forrás:

http://index.hu/politika/kulfold/kaloz108/

Pofám leszakad, már mindent meg mernek tenni?!!!


----------



## olexisz (2008 Október 9)

az alkohol ol butit nyomorba dont


----------



## gödipista (2008 Október 9)

o.k. meg volt a huszadik...


----------



## wolfi222 (2008 Október 12)

Hello!
Azt hiszem elbénáztam a bemutatkozási képemet.
Bocsánat, ha túl nagy, de nem nagyon értek ilyen dolgokhoz.
Tulajdonképpen Leblanc Győzőtől keresek zenéket és ebben kérném valakinek a segítségét.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## babus86 (2008 Október 25)

*...*

Iszákosok...


----------



## milva (2008 November 23)

én nem szeretem az alkoholt


----------



## hosszupuska (2008 November 25)

http://www.medlist.com/HIPPOCRATES/I/1/19.htm


----------



## Fanny0050 (2008 November 27)




----------



## Karsay István (2008 November 27)

érdekes a piás cikk nagyon!


----------



## filmplusz (2008 November 27)

Én nem nagyon iszok


----------



## kozbenjaro (2008 November 30)

*[FONT=&quot]"Nem tudjuk megoldani a magunk által okozott problémákat, ha ugyanúgy gondolkodunk mint amikor létrehoztuk őket"
(Albert Einstein)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->[/FONT]


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

ez vmi katasztrófa!! igy kitolni az emberrel.. grat. szakszervezet !!karácsonyra sztájk.. ez szép... megint velünk van kicseszve...


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

nem lepödnek meg ha újévkor is lenne


----------



## Piera_23 (2008 December 27)

még a volan is rátesz és kész a megbénított orszag


----------



## m-mese (2009 Január 5)

anuár 5.-e van, és még mindig nincs eredménye az irodalmi pályázatnak. De még beküldési határideje sem! Pedig volt egy határidő, 2007. dec. 31. Aztán ezt meghosszabbították egy teljes évvel, ami nem volt igazán fer azokkal, akik időben küldték a pályázatukat, főleg, hogy csak 2 pályaművel lehetett indulni kategóriánként, tehát, ha ezalatt az egy év alatt született mondjuk egy vagy több írása az illetőnek, ami mondjuk nagyságrendekkel jobb, mint amiket 1 éve beküldött, akkor sem küldheti be, mert előtte határidőre teljesítette a kiírt követelményeket!


----------



## szolinacica (2009 Január 8)

Tani szerintem az elméleted jó, bár nekem kicsit magávalragadott!


----------



## Lilukaaa23 (2009 Január 9)

csak úgy mondom....bárcsak már szombat lenne


----------



## Lilukaaa23 (2009 Január 9)

akkor találkozok 5 év után a legjobb barátommal előszőr


----------



## abdullah (2009 Január 24)

Nem csoda,ha seggrészegek!
Úgy kellett nekik az EU mint púp a hátukra!


----------



## apaszka (2009 Január 27)

Két út van a magyar számára-első út:alkoholizmus!!!




Második út: az járhatatlan!


----------



## ZsaZsa1970 (2009 Január 30)

*segitsegkeres*

Kedves Forumozok:smile:!

Elnezeseteket kerem, hogy egy "off topic" tema miatt irok ide, de egy pici segitseget szeretnek kerni. Nagyon szeretnem megtalalni egy baratomat aki utolso informacioim szerint canadaban tartozkodik mar nehany eve, azonban az utobbi honapokban elvesztettem vele a kapcsolatot. Melyik forum temaban/topicban tudnek erdeklodni felole, vagy van-e otletetek hogy/hol probaljam ot keresni?
Elore is koszonom a segitseget.

Zsa 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

alkhol lassna a világon is nagy bajt jelent


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

Magyarországon is igen nagy méreteket ölt


----------



## patyine (2009 Február 3)

nem értem miért nem hihető egy felnőtt ember eltudja dönteni mibe akar belehalni....
mindnekinek joga van halálnemet válsztani 

a történelem folyamán volt rá példa , megpróbálták központilag szabályozni az alkohol fogyasztást ........ kudarc és emelkedő bűnözés lett a vége 
azért érdeklődnék..... a dohányosok , játék függők , dorgosok , internett függők . stb velük mi van?


----------



## kágyula (2009 Március 5)

kérlek szépen azok is Szenvedély betegségek , de , hogy elfogyott a cigim még nem verem félholtra a családomat . Illetve nem viszem , mint a többinél, az utósó fillért is el . èvek otta dolgozom ezen a téren szociálismunkásként szabadidöben .


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 27)

SZÉP ESTÉT MINDENKINEK!

dr. Csernus Imre interjú..." Szenvedélybetegségek..."

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0sbSVnbt6o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0sbSVnbt6o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Davenport74 (2009 Április 22)

Ezek is egyre többen lesznek. Ahogy romlik a helyzet, úgy menekül a magyar az alkoholhoz és a kábszerhez. Ha pár órára is, de ellazul és megpihen. Aztán lassan függővé válik.


----------



## mrman (2009 Május 30)

Ez így igaz, bizony egyre csak többen lesznek, hisz a gondjuk is több az embereknek és valahogy kiutat kell találniuk...


----------



## gödipista (2009 Május 30)

mrman írta:


> Ez így igaz, bizony egyre csak többen lesznek, hisz a gondjuk is több az embereknek és valahogy kiutat kell találniuk...


Ez egy marhaság, ha általános igazságnak tekintjük...egy pszichopata, vagy egy pszichikailag sérült ember folyamodik a narkotikumokhoz ( alkohol, kábszer, szélsőséges politikai vagy vallási irányzatok, stb).Egy mentálisan ép ember számot vet a lehetőségekkel,és a számára legalkalmasabb módot kiválasztva próbálja alakitani sorsát.


----------



## kata0021 (2009 Május 31)

Csak úgy modom ha már a csapból is ez folyik...
Elég sokat lehetett hallani Kelemen Annáról meg a kutyájáról...
Utóbbi cikk arról szólt hogy ő maga döntött az elaltatás mellett...
Véleményem hogy a kutya nem tudja meg magától hogy mit szabad meg mit nem. A gazdának kell megtanítania mindenre ami fontos.
Az hogy a kutya el lett altatva nem oldott meg semmit Annának lehet még sok kutyája és mindegyiket sétáltathatja szájkosár és nem megfelelő pórázzal és mindegyiket sorra altathatják el...szerintem


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Magyarországon is többek között egy nagyon jól jövedelmezö üzletag a Kábszer piac . És egyre több a fiatal kuncsaft.


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 14)

fülesmaci93 írta:


> SZÉP ESTÉT MINDENKINEK!
> 
> dr. Csernus Imre interjú..." Szenvedélybetegségek..."
> 
> ...


Tetszett ez az interjú.Amikor feltűnt Csernus,nem volt szimpi, de mostmár bírom.


----------



## Senrikton (2009 Július 6)

Hatalmas ez a fórum a következő életem végére se tudnám elolvasna.... a felét.


----------



## real ladik (2009 Július 10)

Naja! Én is csak kapkodom a fejem, hogy mit olvassak ki elöbb...


----------



## virus94 (2009 Július 13)

én már nem bírom egy csomó helyre írtam és több hete tag vagyok,de semmi. Miért nem tudok letölteni???????áá>.<


----------



## angela1977 (2009 Július 14)

Sziasztok!
Szerintem, amíg a gyerek otthon azt látja, hogy apuka a meló után kocsmával, sörözéssel vígasztalódik, addig ne várjunk semmi változást az elkövetkezendő generációknál sem...

Ja, és tegnap az 1-es villamosra is felengedték az alkesz csöves embert...


----------



## joci2323 (2009 Október 12)

?


----------



## janesz66 (2009 Október 13)

..Miért ??..A csöves nem utazhat villamoson ??..


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 14)

geniva írta:


> nem, ha büdös, és zavar másokat...én le is rugdosom, ha büdös


nem voltál katona akkor nem beszélnél így és nem dolgoztál oly munkát amitől büdös lehetsz példe siló pakplása akármennyire fürdesz a szag benned marad. ja majd ha öreg leszel és egyedül élsz elveszted a szaglásodat és közlekedned kell gondolj a mostani magadra?


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 16)

Neha, Csernus is olyan mint aki fuvezik.... Nemdebar?? Ki tudja? bar O tokeletes,mindent tud mindenkirol, rogton.
Masrol en is konnyen mondok velemenyt, a sajat dolgokat nehezebb megoldani


----------



## alomlany (2010 Január 10)

a nagymama vensegere lett alkoholista, es azt mondta errol o nem tehet mert ezt orokolte, ugyanis az apukaja is alkoholista volt, hat ezen aztan jot derult a csalad.


----------



## eszter1527 (2010 Január 17)

Szerintem az angol fiatalok, az amerikaiakat utánozzák-szinte mindenben. Vagy versenyzésről lehet szó? Ezen se lepődnék meg, már 1776 óta ezt csinálják


----------



## rama2010 (2010 Január 18)

alomlany írta:


> a nagymama vensegere lett alkoholista, es azt mondta errol o nem tehet mert ezt orokolte, ugyanis az apukaja is alkoholista volt, hat ezen aztan jot derult a csalad.


Kedvesem lehet, hogy a nagyi azért vált alkoholistává, mert nem látogatjátok elég sűrűn? Hogy nincs kivel beszélgetnie (sokszor az is mindegy, hogy miről) és még egy macskája sincs. Az általa imádott unokája ahelyett, hogy látogatná és beszélgetne vele (olyan gyakran, amennyire csak lehet), inkább kineveti, sőt elítéli! Hát igen, most már nem tud a családjának segíteni (sőt ami a legrosszabb, már ő szorulna szeretetre, segítségre, eldobják a gyerekei, unokái, mint egy megunt játékszert)!

Csak gratulálni tudok neked, és jót derülő családodnak is!


----------



## Lacika69 (2011 December 24)

Rama2010, hogy tudtad kitalálni ezt a magyar-rém történetet? Alomlany azt írja, hogy az egész család jót derült, tehát ott volt az egész család a nagyival.


----------



## tibcas (2011 December 26)

*1*

Hát csak úgy mondom akkor én is


----------



## tibcas (2011 December 26)

Amúgy miről szól a téma mert vannak furcsa szobák


----------



## Pancsi (2012 Január 13)

Zsepy!
Boldog Uj evet neked is.


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 11)

Az alkohol betegség, sokan észre sem veszik és már rá is álltak a témára. Igazából minden embernek meg van a maga szenvedélye, én speciel inkább dohányzok, edzésre járok, barátnőmmel vagyok, mintsem mindennap leigyam magam.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 16)

az ital nagyon ritkán nagyon kevés fogyasztása ajánlatos


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 16)

A sor az finom folleg a Canadai ;-)


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 18)

Zsolti08 írta:


> A sor az finom folleg a Canadai ;-)



At irva:Molson Canada sor a kedvencem.;-)


----------



## tatt2 (2012 Február 18)

Ott is olyan sok hó esett?


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 18)

Hello!

Ha engem kerdez akkor itt most nincsen ho (Toronto)ez a tel nagyon enyhe.

Udv


----------



## campona (2012 Február 18)

*Sorkedveloknek!*



Zsolti08 írta:


> At irva:Molson Canada sor a kedvencem.;-)



Zsolti Tanar ur!

Ha mar mindketten *UGYAN AZT a sort szeretjuk*, legalabb a javitasnal irja le helyesen: *Molson CANADIAN* !

http://www.molsoncanadian.ca/en/Index.aspx

*...egeszsegere !!!*

Toretlen hive: _Campona_


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 18)

campona írta:


> Zsolti Tanar ur!
> 
> Ha mar mindketten *UGYAN AZT a sort szeretjuk*, legalabb a javitasnal irja le helyesen: *Molson CANADIAN* !
> 
> ...


A kutya fajat maganak!Mar megint rajta kapott 
Molson Canadian beer a pontos megnevezese


----------



## campona (2012 Február 18)

*"....dolgozni csak pontosan, szépen,..."*



Zsolti08 írta:


> A kutya fajat maganak!Mar megint rajta kapott
> *Molson Canadian* beer a pontos megnevezese



*AZ !
*​... vegre... 

Hive: _Campona_


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 18)

[/COLOR]


campona írta:


> *AZ !
> *​... vegre...
> 
> Hive: _Campona_



Szep szinesen tud on irni.
*Csak ugy mondom.
Udv*


----------



## kovacsistvan.197 (2012 Szeptember 27)

zuze írta:


> b



Szia!

Ezt miért írtad?


----------



## Forgoszel (2012 December 12)

Most azért, megjelent lelki szemeim előtt az a "Férfi bundagatya"


----------



## Melitta (2012 December 19)

Hiaba ...nem lett divat a fiu kozott, pedig melegen ajanlottam nekik.

Majdha egyszer ellatogatnak Yukon territoriba a wc ajtot is magukra huznak hogy meg vagy le ne fagyanak.


----------



## karlosito (2012 December 29)

A téma indítástól 31 oldalra vagyunk, nem olvastam végig minden hozzászólást. Az alkoholizmus szerintem mindig jelen volt a társadalomban és lesz is. Talán csak a modernebb világunk kérdőívei adnak pontosabb számot róla. Az emberek elvesztik a célt az életben, nagyobb szavakat használva hamis álmokat kergetnek, a kudarc után az alkoholban találják meg a boldogságot.


----------

